# فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل



## جيلان (25 فبراير 2008)

*إيه هو الحيوان الأخضر الصغير اللي بياكل الزلط؟ 

هو ابن الحيوان الأخضر الكبير اللي بياكل الزلط . 


************** 

إيه هو عكس تلميذات؟ 

Don't tell me that 

************** 

ليه الثعلب تخين؟ 

علشان التعلب Fat fat 

*************** 

- تعرف تقول لي فرقين بين الليمون والزيتون؟ 

1- فيه لمونادة وما فيش زيتونادة . 

2- تقدر تقول الناس لاموني لكن ما تقدرش تقول الناس زاتوني . 

************** 

طب تعرف تقول 5 فروق بين البطة والوزة؟ 

1. تقدر تحلق شعرك زلبطة لكن ما تقدرش تحلقه زلوزة . 

2. في رحاله اسمه ابن بطوطة لكن مافيش رحاله اسمه ابن وزوزة . 

3. تقدر تبلبط في البحر لكن ما تقدرش تبلوز فيه . 

4. كلنا نتغطى في الشتاء ببطانية لكن ما بنتغطاش بوزانية . 

5. الوزة كانت زمان بطة لكن الشيطان وزها . 

**************** 

طب تعرف تقوللي 5 فروق بين الفيل والنملة؟ 

1- رجل الفيل ممكن تنمل لكن رجل النمله مش ممكن تفيل 

2- البيت ممكن يبقى فيه نملية لكن مش ممكن يبقى فيه فيلية . 

3- تقدر تاكل سمك فيليه لكن مش ممكن تاكل سمك نمليه . 

4- كل واحد له بروفيل لكن مالوش برونمله . 

5- You can feel but you cannot namla
وليه الكتكوت ما بيعرفش يكذب على الفرخة؟ 

علشان هيه اللي فقساه*


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

هههههههههههههه
لا حلوين
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## mero_engel (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

*ايه يا جيلان الجمال دا*
*جبتيلي شلل يا بنتي :t32:*
*بفوازيرك اللي ترفع ضغط الدم:a82:*
*ميرسي يا قمر*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



> ليه الثعلب تخين؟
> 
> علشان التعلب Fat fat ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدقى مخدتش بالى من الموضوع دة

شكرا يا جيلان على الموضوع الجميل دة يا باشا​


----------



## s_h (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

حلوين اوى يا جيلان​


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



بنت الفادى قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا حلوين
> تسلم ايدك​



*ميرسى يا قمر
منورة يا حبيبتى الموضوع*


----------



## gigi angel (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

حلوين اوىىى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## max mike (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## wawa_smsm (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هما يشلوا صحيح .. ويجيبوا الضغط :t32:


بس مش عارف ليه برض لسه بضحك :36_1_24::t11::big68:

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه يا جيلان الجمال دا*
> *جبتيلي شلل يا بنتي :t32:*
> *بفوازيرك اللي ترفع ضغط الدم:a82:*
> *ميرسي يا قمر*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شالل
ده عز الطلب
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تصدقى مخدتش بالى من الموضوع دة
> 
> شكرا يا جيلان على الموضوع الجميل دة يا باشا​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا اديك استفدت ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا عالمرور
منورررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



s_h قال:


> حلوين اوى يا جيلان​



*ميرسى يا باشا
انت احلى*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



germen قال:


> حلوين اوىىى
> تسلم ايدك



*الله يسلمك جيرمين
انتى احلىىىىىىىىىىى
ومنورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص



*ميغسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى كتير يا باشا
وميغسى كمان عالمرور*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



wawa_smsm قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هما يشلوا صحيح .. ويجيبوا الضغط :t32:
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يشلووووووووووووو
طبعا يابنى
نحن نختلف عن الاخرون هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سمسم لمرورك
منورررررررررررررر*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

شكرا ربنا يباركك
جميله قوى


----------



## mena nagy (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

*هههههههههههههه

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ودى اول ضحكه ليا فى المنتدى عقبال الباقى​*


----------



## جيلان (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> شكرا ربنا يباركك
> جميله قوى



*انتى اجمل يا قمر
ميرسى على مرورك
وربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



mena nagy قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ودى اول ضحكه ليا فى المنتدى عقبال الباقى​*



*ميرسى عن جد لمرورك
وده شرف ليا ان اول ضحكة ليك فى المنتدى تبئى فى موضوعى
بجد مرورك فرحنى كتير
ربنا يباركك يا مينا*


----------



## maro_maro (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

إيه هو الحيوان الأخضر الصغير اللي بياكل الزلط؟ 

هو ابن الحيوان الأخضر الكبير اللي بياكل الزلط . 

ههههههههههههههه
خفه ايه ده
بس عموما مرسى كتييييييييييير


----------



## maro_maro (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

إيه هو الحيوان الأخضر الصغير اللي بياكل الزلط؟ 

هو ابن الحيوان الأخضر الكبير اللي بياكل الزلط . 

ههههههههههههههه
خفه ايه ده
بس عموما مرسى كتييييييييييير:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



maro_maro قال:


> إيه هو الحيوان الأخضر الصغير اللي بياكل الزلط؟
> 
> هو ابن الحيوان الأخضر الكبير اللي بياكل الزلط .
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنتى خفة دى
هو انا بعاكسك
ماااااااااشى يا ستى
عموما عموما يعنى
ميرسى على مرورك ومنورةةةةةةةة اوى جدا خالص*


----------



## maro_maro (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين بجد زى العسل ايه الجمال ده
مرسى اوى


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



maro_maro قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين بجد زى العسل ايه الجمال ده
> مرسى اوى



*العفو يا قمر
ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## mizo7 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

حلوين قوي وعجبني جدا
ولا يجيبوا الشلل ولا الضغط ولا..............................
بس بجد ميرسي


----------



## emy (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

*



وليه الكتكوت ما بيعرفش يكذب على الفرخة؟ 

علشان هيه اللي فقساه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
حوه دى​​​*​


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



mizo7 قال:


> حلوين قوي وعجبني جدا
> ولا يجيبوا الشلل ولا الضغط ولا..............................
> بس بجد ميرسي



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ميزو
منور يا باشا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

*كدة انتى جبتيلى شلل رعاش
ونقطة 
ماشى حاضر لوريكى​*


----------



## جيلان (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



emy قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههه
> حوه دى​​​*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ايمى حبيبتى
منورة يا قمر*


----------



## جيلان (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *كدة انتى جبتيلى شلل رعاش
> ونقطة
> ماشى حاضر لوريكى​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
شلل رعاش
عز الطلب يا بنتى
وانا مستنية تورينىىىىىىى*


----------



## تونى 2010 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

:smil12:ههههههههههههههه حلوين قوى:smil12:


----------



## جيلان (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



تونى 2010 قال:


> :smil12:ههههههههههههههه حلوين قوى:smil12:



*ميغسى اوى جدا خالص على مرورك
انت احلى*


----------



## nonogirl89 (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## يوستيكا (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*

هههههههههههههه :a82: حلوووووووووووووووووووووووو ​


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​



*ميرسى يا قمر
منورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة يا حبيبتى*


----------



## جيلان (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: فوازير مش حتعجبك ........ اوعى تدخل*



يوستيكا قال:


> هههههههههههههه :a82: حلوووووووووووووووووووووووو ​



*هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرتى فور يور مرورك
نورتى يا قمر*


----------

